# Graham Elliot, giudice Masterchef è diventato magro. Foto



## admin (5 Dicembre 2013)

Incredibile trasformazione fisica per Graham Elliot, giudice di Masterchef Usa. Il cuoco, che nelle scorse edizioni del programma sfoggiava una stazza imponente, si è messo a dieta ed ha perso 60 chili. Ora appare completamente trasformato. E sogna di partecipare alla maratona di Chicago.

Foto


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2013)

O_______O


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Dicembre 2013)

buon per lui. 

non era un cuoco "credibile" così grasso. 
sembrava più che altro un tizio da fast food americano, non certo uno chef d'alta cucina.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Dicembre 2013)

bhè che dire complimenti. 

io ne devo perdere 30


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Dicembre 2013)

cmq ho letto che ha fatto la gastrectomia. 

altrimenti solo con la dieta ci avrebbe messo molto di più.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Dicembre 2013)

io non riesco a perderne 5


----------

